# Smelly coat; Sweet potato and Bison?



## jae (Jul 17, 2012)

I just recently switched a 6mo over to NB bison grain-free. I noticed after switching, he has this certain strange odor to him and around his crate, does anyone else find this issue with either of those main ingredients? 

He had a bath the day I began to switch over... so I'm not sure what else it could be. Maybe his bones, they smell strange as well, but he rarely chews them in his crate.


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

My dog is on the same NB Bison and Sweet Potato and I don't notice an odor on him at all. My pup's coat is nice and soft and shiny. I do think that every dog processes and digests food differently though.


----------



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

Is there a reason you're feeding this food? That food has next to no meat in it at all. It's basically a (really expensive) bag of sweet potatoes. The only reason it even manages a 20% protein is because of the added pea and potato protein; it's not protein from actual meat. These foods were made for dogs with allergies and if your dog doesn't have them then there really isn't any reason to feed it, especially to a puppy. There are so many better choices out there to feed than Natural Balance if your dog is healthy.


----------



## jae (Jul 17, 2012)

His stools were water with a chicken kibble, and always always seemed hungry. I read around the forums and ended up at NB for his next test, B&SP just happened to be it. I was going to test on him a different one next, any way. Leaning towards BBW.

That said, what's the best route to take with "testing" food. 1 week trials? I hate buying anything less than the larger bags, it's so much $$$


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

To rule out allergies, we went on some food that basically had the main ingredient as sweet potatoes. Very smelly poop, and I felt like that lingered on the dog. We avoid foods high in sweet potatoes.

For foods, I would suggest trying some prepared raw or dehydrated raw for one meal a day, see if that helps. Having a fresh meal really helped our dog.


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

jeliya said:


> I just recently switched a 6mo over to NB bison grain-free. I noticed after switching, he has this certain strange odor to him and around his crate, does anyone else find this issue with either of those main ingredients?
> 
> He had a bath the day I began to switch over... so I'm not sure what else it could be. Maybe his bones, they smell strange as well, but he rarely chews them in his crate.


How old is your dog?

You're in the puppy forum, so I suspect it's young. How young?

If it's 3.5-4.5 months of age, I recall my pup having the same funky smell. It was the smell of her dying puppy fur, and making room for her new glorious coat.

Also want to add that I also tried venison for my dog at about 7 months. I remember my wife saying that she smelled like a wild animal.

FWIW.... I have Kira on Fromm Gold Adult. They also have a puppy version. She loves it, her poops are firm, she's full of life, and smells pretty good too.

I get a 33 lb bag under 40.00 online.


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

I haven't tried the bison, but Thor absolutely reeked when he was on the NB venison and sweet potato. It was awful; he smelled like a wild animal. Then we noticed he wasn't gaining all that well and he was pooping 6, 7, 8 times a day. So anyway, we switched food for that reason and the lovely side effect was that the bad smell went away.

No problems with it causing Shasta to smell bad, though...she smells neutral and she's doing really well on it in all respects.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Change the bedding, if any, or clean out the crate, see if that helps.

We've got dogs doing well on NB - it _is_ the only true allergy-free food without going and getting something from your vet.


----------



## jae (Jul 17, 2012)

6 months old, and his crate was recently cleaned and I gave him a fresh cut runner-rug instead of bedding. That stunk up in less than a week.

I noticed the Fromm Gold suggestions around; is that worth a shot even, given his reaction to chicken kibble? It was Dogswell, supposedly a high-quality chicken kibble; but his stool - literally liquid kibble. He's also tried Performatrin Ultra GF, 85% meat protein; his poops were firm enough, but he pooped a lot, and little turds with this one.

His poops on NB now vary, 2-5 times a day, between slightly loose, to sometimes seeming constipated! But they are decent size.

He's also given Tylan powder from the vet, that's almost finished in a few more meals; she also recommended NB and also to be on adult food starting 2 months ago. I also supplement 1/4cup with Eartborn Holistic Primitive; can't give it to him full-on, too much calcium, and I had already purchased it.

PS: All this poop talk... never ceases to amaze me.


----------



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

Actually, Natural Balance isn't always that allergy friendly. Many of their foods (Including LID formulas) contain flaxseed which is a well known allergy trigger and some of them have many different ingredients in them which would make pointing out the actual cause of allergies pretty darn hard. Besides that, it's NOT the only "allergy" formula. California Natural is an "allergy" food. Natures Variety makes LID food from their Natural Instinct line which is also good for allergy dogs. (And better than both CN and NB IMO) Neither of those foods require a vets "prescription" to get.

I wouldn't trust Dogswell, given that their chicken treats are killing dogs I wouldn't put it past them to be using the same ingredients in their chicken kibble.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

There is no flaxseed in our bags.

Ingredients:
Sweet Potatoes, Bison, Potato Protein, Pea Protein, Canola Oil (preserved with natural mixed tocopherols), Dicalcium Phosphate, Potato Fiber, Natural Flavor, Calcium Carbonate, Sodium Chloride, Salmon Oil (a source of DHA), DL-methionine, Choline Chloride, Taurine, Natural Mixed Tocopherols, Vitamin E Supplement, Iron Proteinate, Zinc Proteinate, Copper Proteinate, Ferrous Sulfate, Zinc Sulfate, Copper Sulfate, Potassium Iodide, Thiamine Mononitrate (Vitamin B-1), Manganese Proteinate, Manganous Oxide, Ascorbic Acid, Vitamin A Supplement, Biotin, Niacin, Calcium Pantothenate, Manganese Sulfate, Sodium Selenite, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride (Vitamin B-6), Vitamin B-12 Supplement, Riboflavin (Vitamin B-2), Vitamin D-3 Supplement, Folic Acid.

Ingredients Duck/potato:
http://www.naturalbalanceinc.com/pr...category=Dog+Dry+LID+Limited+Ingredient+Diets

Potatoes, Duck Meal, Duck, Canola Oil (preserved with natural mixed tocopherols), Potato Protein, Potato Fiber, Natural Flavor, Dicalcium Phosphate, Sodium Chloride, Salmon Oil (a source of DHA), Calcium Carbonate, Flaxseed, Potassium Chloride, Choline Chloride, Taurine, Natural Mixed Tocopherols, L-Carnitine, Yucca Schidigera Extract, Vitamin E Supplement, Iron Proteinate, Zinc Proteinate, Copper Proteinate, Ferrous Sulfate, Zinc Sulfate, Copper Sulfate, Potassium Iodide, Thiamine Mononitrate (Vitamin B-1), Manganese Proteinate, Manganous Oxide, Ascorbic Acid, Vitamin A Supplement, Biotin, Niacin, Calcium Pantothenate, Manganese Sulfate, Sodium Selenite, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride (Vitamin B-6), Vitamin B-12 Supplement, Riboflavin (Vitamin B-2), Vitamin D-3 Supplement, Folic Acid.


----------



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

Potatoes, Duck Meal, Duck, Canola Oil (preserved with natural mixed tocopherols), Potato Protein, Potato Fiber, Natural Flavor, Dicalcium Phosphate, Sodium Chloride, Salmon Oil (a source of DHA), Calcium Carbonate, *Flaxseed*, Potassium Chloride, Choline Chloride, Taurine, Natural Mixed Tocopherols, L-Carnitine, Yucca Schidigera Extract, Vitamin E Supplement, Iron Proteinate, Zinc Proteinate, Copper Proteinate, Ferrous Sulfate, Zinc Sulfate, Copper Sulfate, Potassium Iodide, Thiamine Mononitrate (Vitamin B-1), Manganese Proteinate, Manganous Oxide, Ascorbic Acid, Vitamin A Supplement, Biotin, Niacin, Calcium Pantothenate, Manganese Sulfate, Sodium Selenite, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride (Vitamin B-6), Vitamin B-12 Supplement, Riboflavin (Vitamin B-2), Vitamin D-3 Supplement, Folic Acid.

^ Bison doesn't have it but the duck does. Obviously it's not a problem being in the food if the dog doesn't have a flaxseed allergy but it can make things hard to rule out for someone trying to do a "limited/allergy-friendly" diet. But I still stand by my feelings that these LID foods aren't needed if the dog isn't having an allergy problem which is why I asked on my first post the reason for feeding it since the bison formula barely has any meat in it at all. Not a formula I'd care to feed to a growing puppy.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

I would not give it nor recommend it to an owner of a growing puppy, either, but for adults with food allergies or to rule in/out allergies, some of their formulas are great.


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

^ Bison doesn't have it but the duck does. Obviously it's not a problem being in the food if the dog doesn't have a flaxseed allergy but it can make things hard to rule out for someone trying to do a "limited/allergy-friendly" diet. But I still stand by my feelings that these LID foods aren't needed if the dog isn't having an allergy problem which is why I asked on my first post the reason for feeding it since the bison formula barely has any meat in it at all. Not a formula I'd care to feed to a growing puppy.[/QUOTE]

My pup is 10 months old and he's been on this food for quite some time. He's very healthy at 75 lbs, 27" tall. His coat looks great and I don't see any problems with him not growing or gaining weight properly.
I was under the opinion that this was an "All Stages" food and that it was appropriate to feed a growing puppy.

I had at one point tried to switch to what I thought was a better food for him (Orijen and then Acana) and he could just not tolerate either food. He had horrible diahrrea from both foods.
What would "you" feed a puppy that was having food sensitivites?


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

If it's not broken, don't fix it, that's what I would say.


----------



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

I don't like Orijen or Acana. Lol! Just a little Googling will tell you how many dogs can't handle it.

Natural Balance isn't a bad food, that's not what I'm saying. I've fed it before to Chance and he did well on it. (Though I eventually switched him when it was found he had allergies to the outdoors rather than food) It's just not a food I would pick as a first choice if the dog DIDN'T have ALLERGIES because there is such little meat in the bison formula. (As well as the venison formula. Other formulas have a little more because the proteins aren't as expensive to get/are more commonly used)

I just feel that dogs need meat, not a bag of sweet potatoes. (Which contains a lot of fiber which is why the dog gets firm on it. This is the same reason people suggest adding some pumpkin or sweet potatoes when a dog has diarrhea/upset stomach) A puppy can grow up just fine on Purina Puppy/Dog Chow but it doesn't mean it's the best because there isn't much meat at all in it. :shrug: That is why I feel if the dog DOESN'T HAVE *ALLERGY* PROBLEMS, then the owner should try other options. It may take a couple of tries if the dog has a sensitive stomach but if you can find something with more meat then you should use that. If not, then by all means go back to what works. The point in the foods are to be for ALLERGIES. Not diarrhea alone.


----------



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

Also, Msvette, you complete contradict yourself by saying you wouldn't recommend/feed it to a puppy and then suggesting puppies eat it since ya know...You're in the puppy feeding section.


----------



## apenn0006 (Jun 22, 2012)

Bear GSD said:


> ^ Bison doesn't have it but the duck does. Obviously it's not a problem being in the food if the dog doesn't have a flaxseed allergy but it can make things hard to rule out for someone trying to do a "limited/allergy-friendly" diet. But I still stand by my feelings that these LID foods aren't needed if the dog isn't having an allergy problem which is why I asked on my first post the reason for feeding it since the bison formula barely has any meat in it at all. Not a formula I'd care to feed to a growing puppy.


My pup is 10 months old and he's been on this food for quite some time. He's very healthy at 75 lbs, 27" tall. His coat looks great and I don't see any problems with him not growing or gaining weight properly.
I was under the opinion that this was an "All Stages" food and that it was appropriate to feed a growing puppy.

I had at one point tried to switch to what I thought was a better food for him (Orijen and then Acana) and he could just not tolerate either food. He had horrible diahrrea from both foods.
What would "you" feed a puppy that was having food sensitivites?[/QUOTE]


I agree...I was under the impression that foods lower in calcium/protein were better for a large breed puppy. Mine is on TOTW Pacific Stream and he has really blossomed on it and his poops are firm and consistent.


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

jeliya said:


> 6 months old, and his crate was recently cleaned and I gave him a fresh cut runner-rug instead of bedding. That stunk up in less than a week.
> 
> I* noticed the Fromm Gold suggestions around; is that worth a shot even, given his reaction to chicken kibble? *It was Dogswell, supposedly a high-quality chicken kibble; but his stool - literally liquid kibble. He's also tried Performatrin Ultra GF, 85% meat protein; his poops were firm enough, but he pooped a lot, and little turds with this one.
> 
> ...


Sorry...

Just checked the ingredients, and I see flaxseed.

My personal experience with feeding my dog is "too much of anything will cause loose stool". So many times, I've seen people say their dogs have loose stool, then I see that they're feeding too much food. Also not necessarily the volume, it could be the amount of protein.
When I had Kira on Orijen, she was fine. But if I were to give a 1/2 cup too much.. She would loosen up.


----------



## jae (Jul 17, 2012)

Regardless of protein source and growth, I think it's time to switch foods. I want to narrow down the smell, and no way to find out if not. Based on replies, my next tests is mid-sized bags of Nature's Variety, Earthborn Coastal, and Blue Buffalo.

I'm open to other suggestions!

Really time looking for a decent butcher, too, to start BARFing.

Edit: even when I was giving him 1.5 cups grain-full kibble, supplemented with probiotic and yogurt, it was water-like; and he hates being underfed, especially since it's a twice day feeding.


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

jeliya said:


> Regardless of protein source and growth, I think it's time to switch foods. I want to narrow down the smell, and no way to find out if not. Based on replies, my next tests is mid-sized bags of Nature's Variety, Earthborn Coastal, and Blue Buffalo.
> 
> I'm open to other suggestions!
> 
> ...



IMO, here's your catch-22:
You're switching back and forth looking for the culprit, when in fact, it could be the switching back and forth.
Are you allowing a transition to the different foods?
After switching 100%, are you allowing more time to further adjust?

I've made three or four switches in Kira's first year. Each time, I took 7-10 days to make a complete switch, then allowed another week to see how she responded.
That's just my way. Yours and everyone else's could be different.

Just from being around here the past year, Blue Buffalo, and Nature's Variety have a high incident rate of loose stools.

I lost track.. What is he on now?


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

jeliya said:


> Regardless of protein source and growth, I think it's time to switch foods. I want to narrow down the smell, and no way to find out if not. Based on replies, my next tests is mid-sized bags of Nature's Variety, Earthborn Coastal, and Blue Buffalo.
> 
> I'm open to other suggestions!
> 
> ...



I like Nature's Variety - try their prepared raw too!


----------



## jae (Jul 17, 2012)

Gretchen said:


> I like Nature's Variety - try their prepared raw too!


I think he does, as well. He just ate an entire a 3lb bag that I left ungaurded on a counter during the day. :headbang:

Amazing, he ignored it for something like 13 straight days.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

wash the crate and the bedding. mop the area around his crate.
what kind of shampoo are you usuing to bathe your dog?


----------



## jae (Jul 17, 2012)

breakthrough; I came home yesterday and he did not stink as he had! :wild:

What gives??

Anyway, I use an oatmeal-based shampoo. I'll be switching it for his next bath.


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

If switching the shampoo helped, then I may be right about his dead fur. 
If you have a grooming rake, use it. It'll take out all the dead undercoat. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------

